# DirectTV Dish Type and Size?



## CabanaBoy (May 8, 2008)

In advance of purchasing a new HDTV, I'm planning on switching from Oceanic Cable to DirectTV, due to cost. Before contacting DirectTV, I thought I would post a question here regarding advice on what I should be asking for in terms of dish size, type, features etc. Living in Hawaii, (Big Island) we get heavy rains at times and now VOG from the volcano. 

I've been told a larger dish would be better and have a good spot for it.

Do I need multiple LNBs? Why?

I'm also wondering if there is a specific receiver/recorder that I should be requesting, or do I just have to accept what they happen to have on hand.

I understand there has been recent problems with upgrades/downloads from DirectTV. Should this be deterent in making the switch?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks so much.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I just use Search for "directv hawaii dish" and pick this thread from many : http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112651


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum :welcome_s

I don't know if this is what you're looking for but it's worth a shot.

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp

Mike


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

CabanaBoy said:


> In advance of purchasing a new HDTV, I'm planning on switching from Oceanic Cable to DirectTV, due to cost. Before contacting DirectTV, I thought I would post a question here regarding advice on what I should be asking for in terms of dish size, type, features etc. Living in Hawaii, (Big Island) we get heavy rains at times and now VOG from the volcano.
> 
> I've been told a larger dish would be better and have a good spot for it.
> 
> ...


you will need H21 or HR21 and each satellite will need a 36 inch dish except for the 99/101/103 which needs a 1.2 meter (47 inch) dish, so you will have 3 dishes


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> so you will have 3 dishes


Not exactly correct.

Standard SD setup in Hawaii or Alaska is One 1.2 meter dish.

Standard HD setup in Hawaii or Alaska is Two 1.2 meter dishes.

The list of products is:
2 x DTVAH12DISH (1.2 meter dish)
2 x DTVAHAZELMOUNT (az/el mount for each dish)
DTVAHKAKUKIT (LNB assembly for 99/101/103 sats)
DTVAH1019KIT (LNB assembly for 110/119 sats)

Roof/wall/pole mounting hardware in addition depending on needs.

Doctor j


----------

